# McAfee image filter-Parental controls



## Arvodf (Jul 10, 2008)

I recently reloaded McAfees system (McAfee MISP Shell ver: 8.1.1330.)
It is now randomly blocking various photos with the McAfee logo. the parental consent section has no provision to select levels of protection for images. The images being blocked are innocuous portrait photos. It seems that McA, has installed some filter, completely unrelated to content and allowed no way for the user to work with the filter. Any ideas?
Arvodf


----------

